# Evangelism and Calvinism



## JM (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen lists of the great evangelists of the Church, if I'm not mistaken most were Calvinists, does anyone have a copy of that list of great evangelists?


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 13, 2007)

St. Paul 
Spurgeon
Whitefield

to name but a few


----------



## JM (Sep 13, 2007)

Richard, you didn't mention Fuller!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 13, 2007)

Adoniram Judson
William Carey
Jonathon Edwards
John G. Paton
John Bunyan 
Basil Manly
James P. Boyce 
John L. Dagg
Hugh Latimer
Wycliffe
Tyndale


----------



## JM (Sep 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 13, 2007)

DR. D. James Kennedy. I am going to miss him. I liked him a lot.


----------



## JM (Sep 13, 2007)

Me too. When I first viewed his problem I thought it was going to be like the Robert Schuller's Crystal Cathedral, boy was I wrong. I was blessed by his preaching.


----------

